# £10k is a lot for a DE cycle isn't it?



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

After 3 x failed cycles abroad I thought I might look into treatment in London - as the stress and anxiety of travelling (alone) overseas at the last minute has got me down in the past. 

I had a consultation with CRM today and i've just added up that if i have DE/DS IVF with them plus all the tests/drugs they want me to have, I'll be looking at 10-11k 

I'm also really annoyed that they charge £450 for a compulsory session with a counsellor. I've already had three cycles with donor eggs and sperm.  I know what it involves, i've made my peace with it and I know the legalities - i don't need counselling. And, frankly, for £450 I'd expect the therapist to be donating her eggs too. 

I feel a bit fleeced. I've read good things about the clinic on here but I came away feeling that if I broke wind in the waiting room it would cost me another £200


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Violet,      My last two cycles were with CRM London using DE & DS.  The fresh cycle came to about £8.6k towards the end of 2009 (the second was a FET so much cheaper).  This also included two years' storage costs for my frosties.  I already had straws of sibling sperm so didn't have that additional cost, but got all my prescriptions filled far more cheaply elsewhere.  I agree - the £450 compulsory counsellor cost is infuriating - I'd also had this at my previous clinic before my first DE cycle so wasn't happy about having to repeat the process 3 - 4 months later.  However, the fresh cycle was in fact over £3k cheaper than the first DE cycle I had (at LFC).  This does not make CRM cheap - but they're not the most expensive clinic in the UK either.  I think that, bottom line, if you want to stay in the UK for DE tx, they are one of the best clinics about, consistently in the top three for success rates, with some of the shortest waiting lists for DE in the country.  They are super choosy about their donors, unlike many others, and this is reflected in their statistics.  The clinic is always calm, not the frantic conveyor belt of people you see elsewhere.  I'm clearly biased, since my (nearly) two girls were both conceived there - but I have three friends (including two non-FF women) who have all become pregnant on CRM's DE recipient programme in the last two years, and the CRM thread on FF has been a very successful one.  Not everyone has had a fantastic experience there - perhaps JJ1 can comment further.  However, if you want to stay in this country for tx and want a clinic that for many women has given them the child they longed for after multiple failed tx cycles elsewhere, CRM London is, I believe, one you would do well to consider if you can afford to do so.  I'm just sorry it comes down to such a big investment.   


A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Violet I went to Crm for shorter uk waiting list, I never saw their counsellor, seen my own via other clinic before and they never asked about it. I also saved a few hundred pounds by getting my downregging injection on an external prescription ? Prostrap  for £75 from Ali in shadwell and not them where it was £200- basically £125 to have one jab! my cycle cost around £8-9k I had my et under GA as they failed to do it without. I then had less than desirable follow up but yet got a bill asking for £700 for having a day 4 et (lab fees etc)  rather day 3, but this was not my fault dr couldn't do it on day 3 as I was willing to go under GA that day when he failed to get the embryos in on the 5 th attempt (every other clinic has managed to)  they couldn't do it, the nurse fainted mid procedure and was on the floor, so my donor's partner took over holding the scanner etc so I complained and got it back. I never had intralipids but had clexane and steroids despite having IVIG at ARGC xx


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for the replies 

Inde - i saw, previously, that you had very good and successful experiences at the clinic. The calm feel of the place is very appealing - i hate the conveyor belt approach that some of the bigger clinics seem to adopt. 

I will look into seeing if i can reduce the cost - sourcing cheaper drugs, having intrallipds elsewhere etc. Even if I could source and import my own sperm that would help - as it seems it's going to cost me about £1500 to do it via the clinic


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Violet, wishing you so much luck with your next tx, whether you choose to proceed with CRM or not.        CRM doesn't have its own sperm bank but always used to have a load of Xytec brochures about the reception area.  It may be worth asking the clinic whether they have anyone else importing sperm from ESB / Xytec at the moment to lower the transportation costs etc.  Given that you would be on the waiting list for DE in any case, you would have a good chance of clubbing together with one or more people at an opportune moment.  Another way of reducing the cost is by avoiding the use of ICSI - if you do happen to import from the likes of Xytec it shouldn't be necessary in any event - again, I had this discussion with CRM as they were unhappy with the samples provided by the UK based sperm bank I used as the quality and number of samples were variable, whereas they were quite impressed with Xytec.  Finally, with respect to meds, I have a friend who has recently cycled at CRM and who filled her prescriptions at ASDA - crinone was half the price, cyclogest two thirds the price and progynova was a tenth of the price charged at CRM!  Every little helps.  


A-Mx


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi Violet,

Just to say good luck with this!  Fingers are very crossed, ouch.  I used ESB last year and they don't split transport costs so maybe try Xytec.  Great way to try and reduce costs though!  I'd also be stamping a heavy foot over the counselling charge, seems a shame if you've already done all that, maybe they can cut the price and you can do a mini instead.

 Diesy


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Violet     |It is so expensive which is why I went abroad when I would rather have had ID release donors.
For my first 4 cycles I imported sperm from Xytex and I shared costs with someone at the same clinic as me so it can be done.  Xytex will hold onto the sperm and let you know if someone else comes up wanting to import to your clinic so it can be sent at the same time.
Good luck   
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks ladies....lots to think about. 
I think (if I do have another go) I prob will go abroad again. I knew Uk treatment would be more just wasn't prepared for it being more than double.
Twisted logic but I've found myself thinking that I can stomach another failure at £5k much more than I can an £11k one!


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Hi violet, I don't think that's twisted logic at all! It's hard not to think about the money side of things. I knew I had to keep going as felt that I had invested so much money you kind of want to see it come off eventually so it doesn't feel like a total waste. 
Fingers crossed for you
Xxxx


----------

